# DIY C02 explosion



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

is it possible to create an explosion though using the DIY c02

if i was to use a glass bottle, and fill it with lots of yeast and sugar.. and put the cap on tight (cap with no hole). over time will the mixture inside create too much carbon dioxide creating an explosion that will make the glass bottle shatter?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't think so. If soda bottles can withstand being shaken and having all that CO2 come out of solution, I think the yeast/sugar solution shouldn't be a problem, especially because the pressure is going to be relieved by escaping CO2 gas through the diffuser or wherever it's going through.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The only way I can think of is something is preventing the co2 from flowing out which will make it blow and you'll have to either smell rotten eggs for a long time or lemons.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I got the idea from your question that this wasn’t for aquarium purposes. I could be wrong but I just read it that way. Yes, I do not have personal experience but I have read of some big messes made with a glass bottle corked and left all day. I hope this is just curiosity versus using this technique to on purposely explode something as this can be very dangerous.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, didn't read the glass bottle bit. Yeah if it's thin glass I suppose it's possible... As turtlehead pointed out, you'd probably have to restrict CO2 from leaving the bottle though.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah he said tight cap with no hole. I don’t see the purpose of that in a planted in a planted tank but he is probably just curious. The pressure will increase until it explodes. This at least has always been my understanding. I guess some one with some fermenting experience can inform us. I did read about some one who created a mix of DIY co2 to show some one and capped it and left it for a day or so and it exploded while he was away. It was in a glass container of some sort. 

Co2 in soda is a limited amount and it does not increase when you shake it. I dont think the coming out of solution is as strong as the increasing amounts created through the fermentation process.

DIY (according to my understanding) breaks apart the sugar to create the co2 and alcohol using the Krebs cycle (something like that) and by seperating out the co2 it is constantly increasing the pressure. I could be wrong and this is jus my humble opinion, since I can't seem to find that other post I was talking about.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The mixture is an important factor here, if he has a strong mixture it'll explode, but if it is weak then it won't. That's my assumption.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I only know one way to find out for sure and there is no way I am going to clean up that mess. 

So I guess we just have to wait until someone who has actually had this happen or strong evidence in either direction posts.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Brian_T23 said:


> is it possible to create an explosion though using the DIY c02
> 
> if i was to use a glass bottle, and fill it with lots of yeast and sugar.. and put the cap on tight (cap with no hole). over time will the mixture inside create too much carbon dioxide creating an explosion that will make the glass bottle shatter?


Yes that can happen and has, when it does the glass bottle pretty much turns into a grenade, not shattering but exploding. Do not use a glass bottle. Read this:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/yeast-disaster.html#0


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok that is what I was reffering to. I guess I should have checked the krib.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Having made many batches of home made root beer though the years I can tell you that it can easily happen. I almost always lose a bottle or three to breakage during the fermentation stage.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

kk if i am to make a bomb would this recipie work? if i was to place the bottle ouside in the head aprox 34degrees celcius

4 tsp of yeast
1 cup of sugar
1 beer bottle(Glass)
-completeley sealed up bottle.

would this explode over time..


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

All you need is a pinch of yeast and a sugar solution. Be advised that deliberating making one in many areas constitutes the illegal manufacture of an explosive device. In fact making one after posting the above question will constitute the illegal manufacture of an explosive device.

And note that threaded caps don't always work. The bottles I have rupture are sealed with a metal cap.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Brian T23, I would highly suggest that you ask your High School or College teacher in either chemistry or physics to supervise your 'experiment' they probably have experience with doing this safely. Young men have the natural curiosity to explore these things and some teachers are gifting in chanelling this curiosity in a way that is both academically and socially positive. Under their supervision - this can be fun.

Without such,



> Be advised that deliberating making one in many areas constitutes the illegal manufacture of an explosive device. In fact making one after posting the above question will constitute the illegal manufacture of an explosive device.


 Please use your knowledge in a positive creative way, and not in a way that could hurt someone in any way. This sometimes can happen 'by accident' by young men that 'just want to see what happens'. It sucks if your friend gets hurt, it sucks if someone you hate gets hurt. And their are plenty of Marines or Cops or Security Guards that can kick your ass or **** up your record if you do.

By the way, you may enjoy learning how to make 'Home Brew' check with your local Home Brew store and they will tell you that Grolsch Bottles that are made of extremely thick green glass with metal 'strappings' or clamps with white ceramic tops and red rubber seals are EXTREMELY STRONG and may NOT EXPLODE. I am sure it is possible to explode these if it was intentially done, but if the point is to use a glass bottle that is strong and will NOT explode that is a very good bottle to use. If you are of legal age, I would highly recommend purchasing one or two Grolsch Bottles with the Grolsch Lager inside them and enjoy. It is nice that you can enjoy a nice brew, and if you want, recap the bottle and it does not go flat before you go to enjoy it later. If you need to, remember to test your blood sugar afterwards or enjoy something to munch with the brew. For some people beer makes their blood sugar drop quickly, for some people it makes their blood sugar skyrocket. Oh yeah, and there is the inevitable beer belly to grow if you enjoy too often.

Tell us the details of your experiment and your motives. The old men like us would probably like to know. I would not want some Marine to kick your ass for getting yourself in trouble.

Poppa Jim


----------

